

Senator Leahy tries to make Talking about Computer Hacking a Serious Crime - cryptoz
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20140109/11152925821/senator-leahy-tries-to-sneak-through-plans-to-make-merely-talking-about-computer-hacking-serious-crime.shtml?

======
thrillgore
This is absolutely stupid. If I can't discuss the scope of potential breaches
with executives, contractors, legal, or the local authority (with a lawyer of
course), how can I prevent them?

